

Knut Haugland, Sailor on Kon-Tiki, Dies at 92 - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/04/world/04haugland.html?hpw

======
mixmax
If you haven't read the book by Thor Heyerdahl you should. It's an amazing and
well told adventure that can only command serious respect.

[http://www.amazon.com/Kon-Tiki-Across-Pacific-Thor-
Heyerdahl...](http://www.amazon.com/Kon-Tiki-Across-Pacific-Thor-
Heyerdahl/dp/0671726528/ref=tmm_mmp_title_0)

Here's a link to the heavy water sabotage in Norway during the second world
war that Hauglund was a part of. Amazing stuff.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_heavy_water_sabotage>

~~~
bootload
_"... heavy water sabotage in Norway during the second world war that Hauglund
was a part of ..."_

Hauglund was a Norwegian Commando who with British backing during WW2 survived
on the Hardanger plateau ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardangervidda>
before sucessfully attacking and then escaping from the ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vemork> power station.

Ray Mears ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Mears_(author)> recreated the
effort Hauglund and his fellow Commandos endured using members of UK RM 3
Commando, mountain leader training cadre ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Leader_Training_Cadre> in 2003.

You can watch how difficult a time Hauglund and his team (and their modern day
equivalents) had here ~
[http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=The+Real+Heroes+of+Tel...](http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=The+Real+Heroes+of+Telemark+youtube)

------
dnsworks
Ages ago I worked at a peer to peer startup named Kontiki, named after the
boat. Our founder was very much the "always wearing a hawaiian shirt type" and
flew both Knut and Thor out to our launch party. They were both jovial old
guys!

